# How to start a specialized breed club..



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

I kind of wish there was a Papillon club in Ohio. We have a few AKC all breeds that are somewhat active, and a training club for agility that looks promising- but the all breed clubs in my area seem to have a very limited amount of conformation shows.

The AKC had some information on setting up your own club (and I know this is going to sound bad) but I wish someone else with more experience with Papillons could do it. I've had my dog for about 3-4 months, but I've learned a lot about the breed standard and temperament; we have tons of Ohio breeders and a rescue, and one of the AKC all breed shows had 16 Papillons compete (compared to 5-8 in most of the other breeds).

What would be the best way to go about starting up a specialized club in a case like mine, where I'm new to the breed (and intermediate in showing dogs)? 

EDIT: Or do you think it would be better to stick with the all breed clubs?

2nd EDIT: Nevermind! I found a really active all breed club 45 minutes from me  yaay! They were just a little harder to find, but they look fantastic!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

cynster said:


> I kind of wish there was a Papillon club in Ohio. We have a few AKC all breeds that are somewhat active, and a training club for agility that looks promising- but the all breed clubs in my area seem to have a very limited amount of conformation shows.
> 
> The AKC had some information on setting up your own club (and I know this is going to sound bad) but I wish someone else with more experience with Papillons could do it. I've had my dog for about 3-4 months, but I've learned a lot about the breed standard and temperament; we have tons of Ohio breeders and a rescue, and one of the AKC all breed shows had 16 Papillons compete (compared to 5-8 in most of the other breeds).
> 
> ...


Curious; which breed club? I'm in Ohio, too!


----------



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

I am joining the Warren County Kennel Club - they have meetings every third Thursday of the month - and they have a -huge- three day show annually. Plus they are affiliated with a lot of other groups it seems and they have a lot of training and events going on.

There is also a Columbus club called Central State Kennel Club - but it would be an hour and a half commute for weekly meetings. I want to do the meetings to get to know the other members, so the cincinatti one is a bit closer. The only downside to the Columbus one is that they don't update their events (and I'm guessing they have 2 shows and that's it.)

The Dayton Kennel Club, which I'm closest to has two shows, but they haven't updated their events since st. patrick's day, and also they don't have any information I can find to go to meetings.

I'm planning on going to the Columbus show to look around and see how things are done, it's on the 24th at the Ohio State fairgrounds. And then I might enter Cosette in the Crawford County show (May 7) so she can get some experience. Then at the end of May there is a huge 3 day show in Butler county (for Warren County Kennel Club) and I am -definitely- entering her in that!! It's really exciting! I've shown JRTs before, but I don't like traveling cross country for shows - so I think I'm sticking to the all breed clubs here in the river valley area.

EDIT: What part of Ohio are you from? Do you know many other Papillon owners? I don't know -any- here.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Meetup.com is quite easy to use, but it's not free. Facebook can be used for this also.
Have fun!


----------



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

That's a great idea! 

Any Ohio Papillon owners?  I made a facebook page! 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Ohio-River-Valley-Papillons/196952023677294
And I'm going to post events in our area too


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

cynster said:


> I am joining the Warren County Kennel Club - they have meetings every third Thursday of the month - and they have a -huge- three day show annually. Plus they are affiliated with a lot of other groups it seems and they have a lot of training and events going on.
> 
> There is also a Columbus club called Central State Kennel Club - but it would be an hour and a half commute for weekly meetings. I want to do the meetings to get to know the other members, so the cincinatti one is a bit closer. The only downside to the Columbus one is that they don't update their events (and I'm guessing they have 2 shows and that's it.)
> 
> ...


I'm between Marion and Toledo. There are a few other Ohioans on DF! 
I know a few other papillon owners, but not many that are really active (in the breed). One lady has a pap that used to run at my agility classes (he's probably the most "correct" that I know of). Another pap in town does the kids reading to dogs program, I groom him every 4 weeks  I've ran into a few other pap owners at pet supplies plus, and we just recently boarded two paps that were absolutely DARLING. (One was 1/4 sheltie, and I thought of Laurelin. Looked just like a very small pap, but moved like a sheltie). I saw one papillon about a year ago at an obedience trial, and there's a papillon who runs in one of the agility classes (not mine), a small black and white. Mom and I joke we have all the paps in town (she has 4, I have 2).


----------



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

Lol my mom is planning on getting one too and that's how I feel as well - hopefully that will change in 2 weeks  Last year there were 16 to compete, hopefully I get to meet some Papillon people this year!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> (and I'm guessing they have 2 shows and that's it.)


That's normal


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Specialty Clubs, one breed clubs, can only host two specialties (one breed shows) a year. I am not sure how many shows it is for all breeds though.


----------



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

Ah- I was talking about all breed clubs in my area, but I didn't know there was a limit for specialty breed clubs. We have a few specialties here that have shows almost every few weeks it seems (a german shepherd one and a weimeriner one I think)

I am just making a non-official club for Papillon enthusiasts instead of AKC/PCA affiliated (at least until we get some experienced members) Just so we can all go to shows together, let each other know about dog events in our area and have some get-togethers with our dogs.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It's normal for every club to only hold 1-2 shows a year. Shows are very expensive to put on. It's one of the reasons exhibiting is so expensive...you have to travel to exhibit.

My kennel club in WI has "one" conformation show a year (please note that each DAY of a show weekend is a separate show!). The club hosts two shows on Saturday and Sunday (so one weekend) in late winter/early spring. They have two agility trials a year with each lasting 2-3 days (so 4-6 total shows).


----------



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

Ah, I am used to horses where they will host shows year round.

I traveled a bit with my mom showing JRTs, but I don't really care for it. I'm just going to stick with the shows in my area for now  Especially since Cosette is just a puppy - she'd only be able to show with the puppies and her coat probably won't mature until she's around 2.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Shows are still held year round, just not by the same club over and over


----------



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

Gotcha  Thanks for the advice  I'm so new to this, I could use all the advice I can get lmao


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

If you go to infodog.com, you can search for dog shows by state, and check out how many are in your area


----------



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks  That's where I found the info a few days ago - there are some clubs around here that don't even have websites, but they have show listings on InfoDog


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

cynster said:


> Ah- I was talking about all breed clubs in my area, but I didn't know there was a limit for specialty breed clubs. We have a few specialties here that have shows almost every few weeks it seems (a german shepherd one and a weimeriner one I think)
> 
> I am just making a non-official club for Papillon enthusiasts instead of AKC/PCA affiliated (at least until we get some experienced members) Just so we can all go to shows together, let each other know about dog events in our area and have some get-togethers with our dogs.


Those are probably supported entries and not specialities, the two specialty limit is why my club had to drop one of our shows for our specialty weekend since we are hosting nationals, luckily we found another club to pick that date up, and next year we may have 4 specialties shows between us (two specialty clubs) and the division club. This is for bulldogs, our national breed club is split into divisions with various specialty clubs affliated within those divisions.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

What the heck is a supported entry anyway?


----------



## sincerelyfido (Mar 24, 2011)

Puddin's Training Tips said:


> Meetup.com is quite easy to use, but it's not free. Facebook can be used for this also.
> Have fun!


I belong to a Yorkie Meetup.com group and love it. We meet once a month at the Fairlawn Pet Resort in Copley, OH. The owner of the group also owns the Pet Resort. She provides a subs from subway & treats for the dogs. We usually bring side items, games, crafts, etc. There is no fee to join our group, but I do belong to other Meetup.com groups that have curbed the Meetup.com group set up fee by charging a very nominal fee for each meeting you attend. Our group is open to other small dogs too if you were interested in checking it out. I also write a blog every Saturday that talks about setting up dog social groups and fun activities to attract people to the group...because it can be pretty boring to stand/sit around and chat with the same people every month. If your interested let me know.


----------



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

That's cool  That's -exactly- the sort of stuff I'd like to get into.. maybe I ought to open it up more to toy group dogs, rather than just Papillons... I'd definitely be interested, but Copely is a bit too far away.


----------

